# In/Ky make n take



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

Sounds like fun. I assume a shiatsu prop would be a Grave Grabber? Or is there something else to be made from one? What kind of wiper motor props have you guys been kicking around? 
p.s. My wife makes a killer chicken salad........


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

Well Thats one. There is many different projects you can make with them. We also have someone who has volunteered to drive from Illionis to do a demo and show us how to make a Pneumatic prop if that interest you.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

Anyone interested?


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Im definitely interested in a make n take-especially a pneumatic prop!!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

OK, what is a good Sunday for you guys? Mike is bringing a jumping corpse, an air cannon and random parts for all to see and ask questions.


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

I'll be at the Nats this weekend but any Sunday from the 16th till Labor Day weekend works for me. I would love to build an air cannon!!!!!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

I will be there Saturday all day. The wife has informed me that the 15th or 29th is best for us.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

OK, looks like the date is the 29th. If anyone is coming please let me know as soon as possible please and how many.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

OK, looks like there was a mistake on my part. The new date is the 30th. I thought the 29th was a Sunday.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

The cost of the 4 barmechanism is going to be around $200. Let me know if you are still interested.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks like we will now have Dark Shadows doing the pnuematic demo, Kentuckyspecialfx.com doing a lecture and then working on a Shiatsu project. If anyone else is interested please let me know.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks like we are going to try to get started at noon. Anyone else?


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

OK, I bought this before I ever found this board. I now know that it is worth alot more then the five dollars I paid for it. It works perfect and has brand new batteries in it. I just took these pictures. I want to trade it. I dont know for what but I just want to trade. If you have something you want to trade let me know. I could use a good creepy light weight skull for my Shiatsu project or anything cool. Like I said, I just want to trade for something. Im not trying to get some huge prop (unless you want to) but would rather get something cool for something I will probably never put to its full possiblities.



















What do you have?


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

Had a great time today. Wish more people could have come out. Cant wait to do it again.


----------



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

This was really fun. I love doing MNT's!! Rob and his wife were wonderful hosts and I laughed alot which is always great. Mike from DarkShadows came all the way down from Illinois to do a "SUPER EASY" demonstration on pneumatics and I actually felt like I got most of what he was saying. SO THANKS MIKE!!! Your parents were great I really liked talking with your mom. The shiatsu was a bit more difficult for me because i used a different style massager, but in the end with the help of my fellow haunters it turned out really COOL. For those of you living in and around the Louisville area why not come by for the next one. Heck normally I drive 2 hours to meet for this MNT with davethedead because he is an amazing prop builder and hosts some fabulous MNTs. Thanks to him Ive got some AWESOME stuff. We had several people show up who didnt build anything, but they observed AND helped and got to converse with like minded halloween folks and have a great time. Rob and I talked about it after everyone left and we are both down for a MNT for Sept to maybe build boxes for the grabber or something else entirely...suggest something peeps... I know there are plenty of INKY people around here so if you were thinking you might want to go to the MNT come in Sept and have some fun.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

I forgot to take pictures but luckily someone else picked it up and took a few


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

It was a great time and I hope everyone can come to the MNT in September


----------

